# Off Grid Idiot - Water Heater Disaster



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought about putting this in the pics section but I decided the safety issues were more important than just getting a laugh. 

http://www.diesel-bike.com/System/slide20.html

http://www.diesel-bike.com/System/slide19.html


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

When is the tentative launch date set?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is some of the most retarded crap I have ever seen. What kind of mind comes up with that stuff. 

By the way, how did you find that? Fess up, its your side business and you wanted a free plug. :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> That is some of the most retarded crap I have ever seen. What kind of mind comes up with that stuff.
> 
> By the way, how did you find that? Fess up, its your side business and you wanted a free plug. :laughing:


 Damn, jsohs do get around...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

*

The accompanying barbeque propane tank will last about 10 months!
 

I expect the propane to last significantly longer now that my old electric water heater is resting upon the woodstove!!!
 

This may be the best of both worlds in water heating short of using the sun.



Can't believe I didn't think of this first.


*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> That is some of the most retarded crap I have ever seen. What kind of mind comes up with that stuff.
> 
> By the way, how did you find that? Fess up, its your side business and you wanted a free plug. :laughing:


It's a pic from your family's house that you said you didn't take. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That can't be safe, I'm pretty sure that violates a few codes

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I just spent entirely too much time looking at his website... :laughing:

Some of it seems remarkably sensible yet, some of it is just 
Conclusion...
The house will probably be torn down and put in a dumpster when he's done with it... :laughing:

If it's still standing...

The neighbors will rejoice as their property values go up again...:laughing:

I bailed from his site after I found a picture of him...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> It's a pic from your family's house that you said you didn't take. :laughing: :jester:



You got me there. :laughing: When you told me it would save me money I had to out it in. Who knew I was the guinea pig? :blink:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe you'll like these better...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This guy is a crack pot

and is a danger to himself and others

from his site


More Efficient?

Moving the water heater (just a tank now) has these benefits:

Radiant heat from woodstove heats water

Portable propane tank's gas not used all winter

Woodstove can be run hotter since some heat is absorbed by water tank.

Water tank holds heat better now that it's off a cold floor - brrr!

As the water in the tank heats and expands, the factory pressure (blow-off) valve will open up and this is an added plus!

The released hot water will travel under the house to an old dug well where its heat will transfer into that thermal mass.

Soldered copper lines are probably a minimum requirement for piping.


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Well I just spent entirely too much time looking at his website... :laughing:
> 
> I too watched the train wreck...
> 
> Your a lot closer to him than I am...you will probably be able to see the mushroom cloud


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SimplePlumber said:


> Redwood said:
> 
> 
> > Well I just spent entirely too much time looking at his website... :laughing:
> ...


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

So he's interested in being off the grid? So to accomplish that goal he decides to start a website with pictures and locations of where he lives? This dude should run for congress w/ that kinda logic... :laughing:


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

2 couplings is enough after that you should start over


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe you'll like these better...


 I do not like such nightmares!


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

How did these idiots even figure out how to use the Internet?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> 2 couplings is enough after that you should start over


 Good call rip it out and start again!:yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Always found these off grid Mother Earth types interesting. Although I wouldn't recomend any of his stuff, I thought the website was cool.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

*bbb*

picture test


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

piper1 said:


> picture test


If that is your water heater install, you failed the picture test. :laughing:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

lol . no not mine.. saw it in a home. but i am a little proud that i was able to take a picture with my phone, then send it to my coumputer, then post it on pz. and that takes pratice. at least for me!!! i,m not a coumputer type guy!!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://offgridsurvival.com/livingoffthegridcrime/ I guess some of the OFF GRID folks in clif are having a really hard time


----------

